# Hello Alie



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I've been waiting for about 8 years to get a puppy..a Yorkie puppy to be exact. On Monday my friend saw an add for an 8 week old Yorkie cross pup on our local Buy and Sell on Facebook. I took one look at the picture and fell in love. I was working on talking myself out of getting her when my friend said "just call them" so I did. I am now the very proud owner of an 8 week old 7/8 Yorkie pup named Alie. She is the sweetest thing and is doing really well with housebreaking too. I took her in for her first shots on Tuesday and when they weighed her she was 2.8 lbs and should only be about 7 pounds when fully grown.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Awwww! Congrats


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Is she a full yorkie? She looks like she might be a mix. We used to breed yorkies and she looks a little big! But congrats none the less!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She's 7/8 Yorkie and her parents are both 7 pounds. She's about 7 inches long and 5 inches high.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh okay! I saw you mentioned that after I posted it. she will be beautiful! I love that she has the long tail! One of our last litters before my mom retired from breeding was a c-section premature a few weeks and the 3 puppies were only about three inches, super tiny. Long story short we didn't think any would make it, so we didn't get their tails docked, but one came through and she has a long curled tail too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! She's a doll


----------

